# dont be to harsh



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

sorry 4 the lack of waxing,will sort that out 4 next time!!

all comments welcome"unless there really harsh!!

cheers guys


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

could someone make that smaller please


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

Are you wearing PANTS! FAB!

What is to be harsh about? You look BIG with a nice shape, good taper, caps on shoulders.

Arhum, legs? Coughs, legs?

That is where most guys have some trouble.

Side chest post or most muscular would be great as well. Hard to do an overall physique assessment with only one pic.

Respect

x

T

Nice Tats as well


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

thanks for the comments,sorry no pants!!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Looking big mate.

Front shot would be good.

C'mon - Lets see them abs!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I had to re-size that, poor guys on the dialup would be there for days

Big dude.

Got some good size on ya.

You look like you will be strong in military presses.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hackskii said:


> I had to re-size that, poor guys on the dialup would be there for days
> 
> Big dude.
> 
> ...


thanks for making the picture smaller!!


----------



## bad_news_hughes (Nov 16, 2005)

your arms and shoulders look thick as hell. fair play.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

bad_news_hughes said:


> your arms and shoulders look thick as hell. fair play.


thanks mate!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

here is one more picture!

will post some shots from the front soon!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

can anyone tell me how to reduce the size of these pictures

thanks


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Lookin realy wide and thick man! lookin good, all u need to do is get cut up and you will look gr8! but lets see the front too  and some legs...


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

the_gre8t_1ne said:


> Lookin realy wide and thick man! lookin good, all u need to do is get cut up and you will look gr8! but lets see the front too  and some legs...


thanks mate,ye gonna do some pics from the front and legs!!

got a face thats good for radio!!

do you no how to reduce these pics?

i got to stand in the garden to see it all:cool:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Resized it, the blowup of the hair gave me a hairball in my eyes

Nice triceps mate, those look powerfull.


----------



## dave20 (Sep 21, 2005)

Looking well thick mate!

Get some frontals done! lets see them pecs!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Resized it, the blowup of the hair gave me a hairball in my eyes
> 
> Nice triceps mate, those look powerfull.


nothing worse than fur in your eyes mate!!

cheers for resizing the picture!

cheers for the comments guys and girl :beer:


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

im not gay or out right but i think your ok lol

only kidding mate got some good size going on there

whats your stats?


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

BIG-UNC said:


> im not gay or out right but i think your ok lol
> 
> only kidding mate got some good size going on there
> 
> whats your stats?


cheers UNC,i always get worried when someone starts a sentence with i am not gay!!!

LOL

i will send you the stats!!

wot is your training program like? :beer1:


----------



## XXLTank (May 3, 2004)

Yeah, looking very wide and thick. What do you look like from the front?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey dread, why did you delete that pic?

That is a strong looking pic.

The face is a bit red though.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

HEY, I liked the pants pic and was expecting to see some LEGS

OMG man, don't be shy. YOu should see some of the stuff I post 

x

x

x

T


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

SOMEHOW I REMOVED PICTURES!!

I THINK I HAVE REDUCED THEM!!:rage:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

IT SEEMS TO BE WORKING DONT KNOW HOW I REDUCED THEM!!

OH WELL!!:boohoo:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

GOT A RED FACE BECAUSE MY MATE KEPT PRESSING THE WRONG BUTTON!!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> HEY, I liked the pants pic and was expecting to see some LEGS
> 
> OMG man, don't be shy. YOu should see some of the stuff I post
> 
> ...


wot does OMG mean


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

oh my god


----------



## craigybabes (Feb 12, 2006)

well dred i think you look most impressive plenty of size all round i think you would look fab if you wanted to cut up a bit , well done mate

p.s stay off those viagra


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

craigybabes said:


> well dred i think you look most impressive plenty of size all round i think you would look fab if you wanted to cut up a bit , well done mate
> 
> p.s stay off those viagra


ye the face is red!!my mate was pressing wrong button on my camera and i ended up holding my breath!!

those viagra do make you red in the face though:gun:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

They make mine red too.

I also feel like my face is hot.

But they make willie stand to attention forever

That stuff is bad news on a test cycle, poor woman.............LMAO


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

just seen these new pics mate

your a fcuking big man mate

look even fcuking bigger cut up though

you bulking for a show or do you not compete mate

whats your aas history

makes me feel even skinnier [email protected] lol


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

BIG-UNC said:


> just seen these new pics mate
> 
> your a fcuking big man mate
> 
> ...


no i dont compete mate,something about standing on stage in small pants scares the fcuk out of me!!

gonna drop some weight later in the year as me and some mates are going to las vegas to watch the olympia!!

my training partner has competed a few times!!

i have learnt a lot from him!!

i have never logged my aas history been a bit lazy with that!

been training for 6 years this time round!

here is a picture of my training partner!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

His legs are awesome, he looks really good.

Vegas is only a 3.5 hour drive from me.

Where are you staying at what hotel?


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hackskii said:


> His legs are awesome, he looks really good.
> 
> Vegas is only a 3.5 hour drive from me.
> 
> Where are you staying at what hotel?


were staying at the stratasphere and were gonna train at golds,come down mate!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

DRED said:


> ye the face is red!!my mate was pressing wrong button on my camera and i ended up holding my breath!!


mate my missus did that to me a few weeks ago, i was stood, most muscular, viens popping in me eyes,

she was stood there for what seemed like an hour pressing the zoom button........

next thing i know i was laid on my back in the next room, shaking like a sh1tting dog,.....eyes rolled up into the back of me head.......

(passed out , lack of oxygen!)

nice pics DRED!,

i love the bulk,....... no limits on food,........ stares from kids in the street etc....


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DRED said:


> were staying at the stratasphere and were gonna train at golds,come down mate!!


Been there before.

Try the big shot at the top:eek:

That one did me in.

It is a cool place, the view is awesome at the top.

Sorry, I dont follow the olympia other then finding out Ronny won it again

When is it?


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

last weekend in september!!

there is about 8 of us coming!!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

how much are the olympia tickets?


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

RAIKEY said:


> mate my missus did that to me a few weeks ago, i was stood, most muscular, viens popping in me eyes,
> 
> she was stood there for what seemed like an hour pressing the zoom button........
> 
> ...


yes mate i rekon 3 or 4 more seconds i would of been on my ****!!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Looking great DRED.

Big and solid mate, good all rounder.

Im sure i recognise you from somewhere tho?

You live near / around oxford?


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

DB said:


> how much are the olympia tickets?


about $200 dollars mate


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Paul Govier said:


> Looking great DRED.
> 
> Big and solid mate, good all rounder.
> 
> ...


no mate i live in kent,been to a few shows!!cheers for the comments


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

this is exactly what i need!!!!!!!

a good training partner!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

BIG-UNC said:


> this is exactly what i need!!!!!!!
> 
> a good training partner!


hello UNC i have been training with my mate for over three years now mate!!

learnt loads from him!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Your mate looks mint, but take nothing away from your self Dred you look awesome too fella - fookin huge!

Whats your goal after getting big for vagas? A show or two your self?

Good luck mate


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Your mate looks mint, but take nothing away from your self Dred you look awesome too fella - fookin huge!
> 
> Whats your goal after getting big for vagas? A show or two your self?
> 
> Good luck mate


no to scared to get on stage mate!!

i just like it when your out and you see people looking at you!

do you live near shoebury garrison mate?

where do you train?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DRED said:


> no to scared to get on stage mate!!
> 
> i just like it when your out and you see people looking at you!
> 
> ...


Ha ha, fair enough - maybe one day!

Yes mate I between thorpe bay and shoebury - only just moved here 6 months ago, not a bad place 

The garrison is supposed to be quite nice - not been in there yet but I know its by the train station! I'm training at LA Fitness in Thorpe bay at the mo as its close for during the week when I get home from work, but planning to use acadamy in Weatcliff at weekends proper gym


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Ha ha, fair enough - maybe one day!
> 
> Yes mate I between thorpe bay and shoebury - only just moved here 6 months ago, not a bad place
> 
> The garrison is supposed to be quite nice - not been in there yet but I know its by the train station! I'm training at LA Fitness in Thorpe bay at the mo as its close for during the week when I get home from work, but planning to use acadamy in Weatcliff at weekends proper gym


i have trained at the academy a few times mate its a good gym,i have not been there since they did it up!!

i friend of a freind has opened a gym

in westcliffe!

i will let you know the address mate its surposed to be ok!:mod:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

WTF, they have LA Fitness there?

Thats my gym

My membership is $99.00 a year, $49.00 a year at 24 Hr. Fitness.

Some pay $39.00 a month at LA Fitness, wow, that is rough, not to mention $200.00 a month for a trainer:eek:


----------



## XXLTank (May 3, 2004)

Looking big from the front too mate. Nice tats.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DRED said:


> i have trained at the academy a few times mate its a good gym,i have not been there since they did it up!!
> 
> i friend of a freind has opened a gym
> 
> ...


Yeah I went down there today - was really good  met some girl down there who posts on here cant remeber her name.... 

Yeah let me know fella and if your in the area PM me :beer:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Yeah I went down there today - was really good  met some girl down there who posts on here cant remeber her name....
> 
> Yeah let me know fella and if your in the area PM me :beer:


i think i know who your on about!!:cheer2:

ye next time i am gonna be about i will come up to train mate!!:lift:


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DRED said:


> i think i know who your on about!!:cheer2:
> 
> ye next time i am gonna be about i will come up to train mate!!:lift:


Nice one i'll look forward to it :beer:

Dont put on too much more muscle tho, i dont want to disappear in your shadow!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Here you go guys and girls two more pics!!

clean pants though T.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey mate, how big are those meat hooks you have?


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Hey mate, how big are those meat hooks you have?


meat hooks being the arms or the legs mate?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Meat hooks are kindof a term for a burley mans arms.

Like a chick saying wrap those hairy meat hooks around me. 

It is arms and it is a compliment if you didnt take it that way.......


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Meat hooks are kindof a term for a burley mans arms.
> 
> Like a chick saying wrap those hairy meat hooks around me.
> 
> It is arms and it is a compliment if you didnt take it that way.......


they are 18inches but i had just trained chest and my arms are pumped a bit!!!:boxing:

no mate thanks for the comments


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

How tall?

What do you weigh in pounds?

Make that in feet and inches please


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hackskii said:


> How tall?
> 
> What do you weigh in pounds?
> 
> Make that in feet and inches please


5ft8inches

jusy weighed myself and i am 252pounds,i do need to tidy up my diet before i go to vegas!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

DRED said:


> 5ft8inches
> 
> jusy weighed myself and i am 252pounds,i do need to tidy up my diet before i go to vegas!!


Wow.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

hackskii said:


> Wow.


i am pleased with my gains but also not happy about the lack of fitness and bad diet!!

i am not sure about meal sizes and the amount of meals,looks like the bike might have to come out and start riding to the gym!!


----------



## TypeR (May 28, 2004)

You look good mate! 

Ben


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

just one more


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

Massive delts mate!


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Yeah I went down there today - was really good  met some girl down there who posts on here cant remeber her name....
> 
> Yeah let me know fella and if your in the area PM me :beer:


Shoulders on Sat Jamie?

Did my first chest session last night.

From Monday it is HARDCORE dieting 6 or 8 weeks out on my qualifying comp!

x

x

x

T

Nice to know they are clean pants


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Yeah Shoulders Sat is cool!

We should get Dred down there too 

...and the pants defo were not clean after


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

DB said:


> Massive delts mate!


thanks mate i like training delts,i dont really go to mad with the weight.but always get a good pump!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Shoulders on Sat Jamie?
> 
> Did my first chest session last night.
> 
> ...


are you competing at gravesend?


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Yeah Shoulders Sat is cool!
> 
> We should get Dred down there too
> 
> ...and the pants defo were not clean after


will have to get up there one weekend mate!!


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DRED said:


> will have to get up there one weekend mate!!


LMAO

The pants thing! Tatyana loves pants ?!? Must be a Canadian thing 

Yeah when the weather's nice, we can drag the weights out the front and work out on the beach - I'll let you carry the 20 plates down!


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> LMAO
> 
> The pants thing! Tatyana loves pants ?!? Must be a Canadian thing
> 
> Yeah when the weather's nice, we can drag the weights out the front and work out on the beach - I'll let you carry the 20 plates down!


**** mate i sound like a dirty dog,i ment i had better get up to southend mate


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Yeah Shoulders Sat is cool!
> 
> We should get Dred down there too
> 
> ...and the pants defo were not clean after


hello mate i trained at the academy on saturday afternoon,i had not been there for a while and was well happy with the amount of good equipment they had there!

had a chat with guy running it he said you no who is a bit mad :tongue10: !!!!!:crazy:

have to meet up one weekend to train.


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

DRED said:


> hello mate i trained at the academy on saturday afternoon,i had not been there for a while and was well happy with the amount of good equipment they had there!
> 
> had a chat with guy running it he said you no who is a bit mad :tongue10: !!!!!:crazy:
> 
> have to meet up one weekend to train.


Should of said you donkey - we were in there in the morning! Left about 11!

Next time PM me and I'll meet you down there! 

It is good tho, loads of good equipment down there :lift:


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

jamiedsmith1981 said:


> Should of said you donkey - we were in there in the morning! Left about 11!
> 
> Next time PM me and I'll meet you down there!
> 
> It is good tho, loads of good equipment down there :lift:


ye will next time,i was goin somewhere else and ended up there!!

i did back traps and biceps yesterday,it was well hot mate and i was dripping mate! wot did you train yesterday?


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

DRED said:


> hello mate i trained at the academy on saturday afternoon,i had not been there for a while and was well happy with the amount of good equipment they had there!
> 
> had a chat with guy running it he said you no who is a bit mad :tongue10: !!!!!:crazy:
> 
> have to meet up one weekend to train.


Yes Aaron TOLD me why you were in Southend mate so...............................

AND I know he wouldn't call me mad PAUL.

When Jamie and I train on the weekend, we do stuff that you might need a partner for, like shoulders or chest.

We may start trying to do Sunday afternoons as well. BTW Jamie, I did quads this afternoon.

I do like training with the lads. 

x

x

x

T


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> Yes Aaron TOLD me why you were in Southend mate so...............................
> 
> AND I know he wouldn't call me mad PAUL.
> 
> ...


i am reading this and trying to decide if you are giving me a bit of a telling of?:tongue10:


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

DRED said:


> i am reading this and trying to decide if you are giving me a bit of a telling of?:tongue10:


TART!

Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh I know you lads too well!  

I am like one of the lads (mostly) in my gym hun. They do tell me what the lads get up to.

x

x

x

T


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

Tatyana said:


> TART!
> 
> Ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooh I know you lads too well!
> 
> ...


oh i see!!

as long as i have not caused offence!! :nono:

boys will be boys:thumb:


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Man you look good. Big and strong looking.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

these photos are 4 weeks apart i was surprised at the difference in size!


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

yep definately thicker mate especially round the delts!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Honestly I cant tell. If anything his waist is smaller.


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

Do you mean 4 weeks of back hair growth mate 

Only messing mate you look hyoooooooooooge!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

Cap said:


> Do you mean 4 weeks of back hair growth mate


That is funny Cap.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)




----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

[/ATTACH]


----------



## pookie69 (Apr 20, 2006)

Damn, you're a *B I G* sweaty dude 

Looking great. Well done.


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

No wonder no body is in the gym, you scared them all off. 

You are a monster DRED.


----------



## DRED (Apr 13, 2006)

thanks guys training is goin good at the mo!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I love sweaty men

Just kidding yuk....heee heee

Big man you are.......................Yoda


----------

